# شريط خطير علمني اكون



## osama1 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ترنيمه خطيره جدا يارب تعجبكم

علـــــــــــــلمني اكـــــــــــــــــــــونـ


----------



## osama1 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*الشريط كله*

*لمن يريد ان يحمل الشريط كله يدخل الان علي  موقعي*

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــا

*سلام المسيح يكون معكـــــــــــم*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز يا اسامة المسيح  والعذراء مريم معاك يا اخى اخوك بيتر


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط خطير علمني اكون*

الرب يبارك عملك وخدمتك فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Tabitha (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط خطير علمني اكون*

اسامة الموقع بتاعك راااائع!


----------



## رينا سالم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترنيمه حلو اوى​


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*Merci ya Osama bgd 3al tarnema w 
GoD BLESS U*​


----------



## kirola (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمة يا اسامة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------

